# alle chars werden geupdatet außer einem?



## Haladar (17. Mai 2007)

hey leute.
wie mein topic schon sagt, meine ganzen chars werden geupdatet( Haladar/Drakthul/..) aber mein Bankchar(Blutrot) nicht.
ich hatte bei den einstellungen des blasctools eingestellt, das er als bankchar angezeigt wird und jetzt habe ich sein kompletes profiel anzeigen lassen , aber es wird einfach nicht aktualisiert? ich gehe mit ihm regelmäßig online leere meinen briefkasten etc.  habe sogar schon ausrüstung ver udn gekauft. muss ich veileicht etwas tun , damit er geupdatet wird? kann doch net sein , das ich mit dem lvln/berufe skilln muss?! oder doch?
bitte helft mir schnell, meine Gilde sitzt mir im Nacken

gezeichnet

Drakthul Bloodgreed


----------



## Haladar (21. Mai 2007)

eigentlich antwortet ja immer schnell jemand, aber solangsam nervts, das keine einzige antwort kommt !


----------



## Haladar (22. Mai 2007)

ich will endlich mal ne antwort....


----------



## Regnor (22. Mai 2007)

Haladar schrieb:


> ich will endlich mal ne antwort....



und hier ist sie, die ultimative antwort ^^
nein mal ernsthaft.. wir wissen das es ab und an probleme, mit dem charupload, bei einigen nutzern gibt. In wenigen Minuten wird ein Blasc Patch aufgespielt der einerseits einige dieser Probleme beheben soll und andererseits dem Nutzer mehr Rückmeldungen geben soll wenn das Problem irgendwo in den Einstellungen liegt.

Also hoffen wir das nach dem Patch bei dir alles funktioniert.

Gruß 
Matze


----------



## Haladar (23. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es tut mir echt leid...... ich bin so ein Idiot...... 
ich habe mir damals diesen Bankchar gemacht und da ich beim ersten mal einloggen 2000 addons laufen hatte und das ein totales wirrwarr war hatte ich erstmal alles ausgemacht..... 
dann hab ich mir gestern blasc nochmal neu runtergeladen und als es dann immer noch nicht ging hab ich mal bei den addons im spiel gecshaut und da isses mir wie schuppen von den augen gefallen....   es tut mir leid, falls ich euch gestresst haben sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber ich denke, jeder hat nen Idioten in sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimpf (25. Mai 2007)

Naja...ich habe alles überprüft - mehrmals. Ich habe auch manuell hochgeladen. Alles aufgemacht und wieder geschlossen - undundund... Ich warte auch nach dem Aufspielen immer wieder wenigstens einen Tag. Trotzdem habe ich das Problem, daß bei meinem Main keine Rezepte, Ruf und dergleichen angezeigt wird. Bei meinen Twinks hingegen funzt alles einwandfrei!

Woran kann das liegen? Wie krieg ich auch für meinen Main die Anzeigen korrekt hin?


----------



## Kusandra (25. Mai 2007)

Hi Grimpf,

bei mir ists das gleiche - ich habe alle meine charaktere, die angezeigt werden sollen, mit der gleichen einstellung hochgeladen - bei meinem Main kommen nur Grundwerte, bei meinem Ersttwink kommt das, was ich angekreuzt hab, und mein Zweittwink hat angeblich das Addon garnich installiert. Selbst drei Neuinstallationen und das löschen des profils im wtf-ordner haben nicht zum erfolg geführt. Ich werde jetzt wohl auf ct profiles umstellen.


----------



## Grimpf (30. Mai 2007)

Mhm....wie man merkt an hier - und im zweiten festgemachten Thema oben, bin ich nicht die einzige, der es so geht. Wird das ganze schon überprüft?

Grüßle
Grimpf


----------



## Grimpf (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

würde mich langsam schon interessieren, ob an diesem Problem gearbeitet wird. Habe nochmals von wow angefangen alles neu installiert - und dasselbe Problem leider immer noch. Mein main wird einfach nicht geupdatet.


Grüßle
Grimpf


----------



## ZAM (20. Juni 2007)

Grimpf schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> würde mich langsam schon interessieren, ob an diesem Problem gearbeitet wird. Habe nochmals von wow angefangen alles neu installiert - und dasselbe Problem leider immer noch. Mein main wird einfach nicht geupdatet.
> 
> ...




Schick mal die Config.xml aus /BLASC/Config/, die Main.log aus /BLASC/Logs/ und die BLASCProfiler.lua aus /world of warcraft/WTF/Account/[Dein_Account_Name]/SavedVariables an support@buffed.de bitte mit Hinweis auf diesen Thread hier.

Noch eine Frage: Hast du für diesen einen Char vielleicht ein Addon aktiviert, das die anderen Charaktere nicht nutzen? Wenn ja, welches in welcher Version?


----------

